# I RTFM (fog lamp question)



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

I looked in the manual, but could not find the answer. 

What kind of bulbs do the fog lamps use? And has anyone found a source for dichoric yellow lamps? I assume my H1 bulbs from my old M3 won't fit.


----------



## shep01 (Mar 31, 2003)

*not yellows but perfect match to the zenons*

9006's - best match to the zenon i have found


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

JST said:


> *I looked in the manual, but could not find the answer.
> 
> What kind of bulbs do the fog lamps use? And has anyone found a source for dichoric yellow lamps? I assume my H1 bulbs from my old M3 won't fit. *


thats right the 9006 fits....I use NOKYA 80 Watts, and it matches my xenon lights well....much cheaper than PIAA...and so far no problems..


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

If you want a dichroic yellow (which I personally don't like), I think PIAA is the only solution. I've been looking for a more 'pure' yellow, as close to actual Selective (French) Yellow as possible, and the only one I could find for that is from Polarg. Haven't bought a set yet but I'm eager to put a set in.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> *If you want a dichroic yellow (which I personally don't like), I think PIAA is the only solution. I've been looking for a more 'pure' yellow, as close to actual Selective (French) Yellow as possible, and the only one I could find for that is from Polarg. Haven't bought a set yet but I'm eager to put a set in. *


Do you have a vendor?

I'm not sure what these are, as there is very little information available about them, but this is the best lead I've found so far.

http://www.autolamps-online.com/products/9006allweathercentre.htm


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

From what I can gather on those Philips, they seem to be 'yellowish' but not to the extent of the yellow 'Lexus lights' (Selective Yellow) that I think we're both looking at. I have a feeling they might look more like pre-halogen incandescents. Ugh.

The place I've found with the cheapest price on the Polarg Pure Yellows (they carry the PIAA Ion Yellows too) is autodynamic.com. Both come in 9006/HB4.

If you get a set and install them, let me know what you got and how they turn out. We're out of fog season around here so I ended up putting this on hold but I'm still every interested in doing this.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *From what I can gather on those Philips, they seem to be 'yellowish' but not to the extent of the yellow 'Lexus lights' (Selective Yellow) that I think we're both looking at. I have a feeling they might look more like pre-halogen incandescents. Ugh.
> *


What type of bulbs do the Lexus cars use for that? I wonder if we could just find the part for that if they are the right kind and get'em and install on ours?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

doeboy said:


> *What type of bulbs do the Lexus cars use for that? I wonder if we could just find the part for that if they are the right kind and get'em and install on ours? *


I always thought they had yellow lenses with normal bulbs inside.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> *From what I can gather on those Philips, they seem to be 'yellowish' but not to the extent of the yellow 'Lexus lights' (Selective Yellow) that I think we're both looking at. I have a feeling they might look more like pre-halogen incandescents. Ugh.
> 
> The place I've found with the cheapest price on the Polarg Pure Yellows (they carry the PIAA Ion Yellows too) is autodynamic.com. Both come in 9006/HB4.
> 
> If you get a set and install them, let me know what you got and how they turn out. We're out of fog season around here so I ended up putting this on hold but I'm still every interested in doing this. *


I had the "All Weather" Phillips in H1 size in my M3. The light was definitely not selective yellow, but it did have a yellowish tint, especially noticeable at the edges of the beam pattern.


----------



## saksiri (Apr 16, 2003)

here's a place to get the PIAA Ion Yellows... (2500K)

http://www.hitechimportlighting.com/piaa.htm

i believe you want the 9006/HB4


----------

